# Fotos von euren Haustieren



## Assari (5. August 2009)

Hey

Es gibt ja Threads wie: Zeigt eure WoW Screens, oder Zeigt euren Desktop Hintergrund...

Warum gibt es keinen Zeigt eure Haustiere Thread???

Also dachte ich mir, öffne ich ihn 

Hier könnt ihr *Fotos* (wichtig^^) von euren Haustieren reinstellen und *vielleicht* euer Tier noch etwas Beschreiben (Steckbrief)

-----------------------------

Mein kleiner Hund *Max*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Max
Rasse: Yorkshire Terrier
Alter: 2 Jahre
Lieblingsspielzeug: Blaue Quitschekuh


Mein anderer Hund *Moritz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Moritz
Rasse: Westhighland White Terrier (Westie)
Alter: 10
Lieblingsspielzeug: Stoffknochen (So ein ineinander verdrehtes Ding^^)


Nun seit ihr drann ich freue mich auf vllt ein paar Tiere von euch!


----------



## Winipek (5. August 2009)

Nice^^

...leider sitz ich im Büro und kann keine Bilder meienr Haustiere posten =(
Wird aber heut abend nachgereicht ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (5. August 2009)

Hehe, wird bestimmt ein schöner Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider muss ich gleich zur Arbeit und Fotos habe ich keine aufm Rechner. Werde aber morgen mal eins von meinem Hund reineditieren. ( muss bis 21h arbeiten und da hab ich dann keine Lust mehr mein Tier heute noch zu fotografieren )^^ 


Grüße


----------



## Pente (5. August 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal ein Foto posten.

Meine kleine Katze:
[attachment=8537:17431243.jpg]


----------



## Assari (5. August 2009)

ouh Pente, die is süß!

Is da ne Silberne Tigerkatze? oder welche rasse?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

mein Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=8539:Hund_2.JPG]


----------



## Pente (5. August 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> ouh Pente, die is süß!
> 
> Is da ne Silberne Tigerkatze? oder welche rasse?


Ehrlich  gesagt keine Ahnung welche Rasse genau. Ich weiss, dass sie sehr ungünstig für schwarze Kleidungsstücke ist und das obwohl sie sehr kurzes Fell hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Blade: hätte nicht gedacht, dass du einen Teppich-Porsche zuhause hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. August 2009)

Hier is mein Hase, der leider im Februar gestorben ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er wurde ganze 10 3/4 Jahre Alt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Pente dein katze is voll süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lillyan`s aber auch O_o ^^


----------



## chopi (5. August 2009)

Beschreibung - "Hund"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (5. August 2009)

Meine beiden Katzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Schildkröte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die zwei Hasen meiner Schwester:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. August 2009)

Meine beidne Hündchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (5. August 2009)

Müllt den Thread bitte nicht mit Off-Topic gespamme zu. Hab das alles mal entfernt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Hier is mein Hase, der leider im Februar gestorben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Hase sitzt aufm Tisch und futtert gnadenlos den Keksteller leer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (5. August 2009)

Mein Hund, leider hat er Krebs und wird desshalb nicht mehr so lange leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Name: Tommy
Rasse: Labrador Retriever
Alter 9 1/2


Am posieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am aportieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Name:Carlos
Alter:3 Jahre
Rasse:Airedale Terrier  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (5. August 2009)

Meine Katze Mona (Lisa), sie ist 6 Jahre alt, aber sehr klein und zierlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (5. August 2009)

*Meine Bartagamen*

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=a...ost&id=8167 

*Eine der Minigarnellen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinzu kommen ein Kater, eine Katze sowie ein Malawie Aquarium, von denen ich leider auf der Arbeit an kein Foto komme. Wobei ich mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken möchte. Die meisten Tiere 'gehören' eher meiner Freundin.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

Nachdem hier alle solche Trethupen gepostet haben, will ich mal meinen Hund posten. Das ist wenigstens noch ein Hund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Achja, der heißt Zeus, ist ein reinrassiger Dobermann mit Schwanz, Ohren und nicht überzüchtet. So sehen Dobermänner normalerweise aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sind eigentlich Windhunde)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (5. August 2009)

Mein oranger Kater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte sein Leben haben ^^
des ganzen Tag schlafen, fressen und ein bisschen durch Feld Wiese streifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (5. August 2009)

So hier ist mein Kater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steckbrief
Name: Buddy
Alter: 10 Monate
Rasse: Europäische Kurzhaar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long, Green 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (5. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja, der heißt Zeus, ist ein reinrassiger Dobermann mit Schwanz, Ohren und nicht überzüchtet. So sehen Dobermänner normalerweise aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*inlauteshustenausbrech*
So sah mein Doby aus, als er noch ein kleiner Purzel war. Er ist ein Adliger und heißt Zeus *räusper*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s.: Dobermänner sind Wachhunde, keine Windhunde. Daher auch der Name "Gendarmenhund". Stammen vom Deutschen Pinscher ab.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. August 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keinen Zeigt eure Haustiere Thread???


gibt es doch
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63591


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> ...



Ich frag mich grade echt, wieso ich da Windhund hingeschrieben habe. o_O Egal ...


----------



## Crackmack (5. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibt es doch
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63591


wtf der thread is sogar von mir o.O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf der thread is sogar von mir o.O



Fail!

Atomrofl xD


----------



## Agedon (5. August 2009)

Sodele...

Mit einem kleinen Pelztiger kann ich auch dienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Name : Penelope

Berufung: Immer da liegen wo es eigentlich verboten ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kaum war das Bett abgezogen....schwupps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und hier noch der Lieblingsort wenn es im Sommer zu Warm wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse,

Agedon


----------



## Xondor (5. August 2009)

Wie cool - im Waschbecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (6. August 2009)

Mein geliebtes Pferd. Leider musste ich sie letzten Monat gehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Pönnel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## aseari (6. August 2009)

Meine Katze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie wurde uns als Kater verkauft und dann hat sich später rausgestellt, dass sie doch eine Katze ist. Sie heißt Teddy und ist jetzt ca. 1 Jahr alt. Sie ist ein Mix aus Norwegischer Waldkatze, Maine Coon und noch 2 anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Beste: Die lässt sich einfach alles gefallen! oO


----------



## K0l0ss (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Labrador Retriever. Mitlerweile ist sie schon 9 Jahre alt.


----------



## El Homer (6. August 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Wie cool - im Waschbecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil das kenn ich von meinem Kater auch ^^
er will dann immer das ich den Wasserhahn ganz leichtz aufdreh und er trinkt dasnn immer in Halsbrecherischer Pose xD


----------



## marion9394 (6. August 2009)

wie niemand mit nagern? ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf ich vorstellen - mein 4 wochen alter Zwerg Niko (Nach GTA4^^ Dachte das passt zur Rasse Roborowski-Hamster)


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wie niemand mit nagern? ;D



hab doch schon auf Seite 1 genagert  ;D


----------



## Trinithi (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will auch XD 

Eddie: Ist der MasterChief bei uns. Nicht nur zu Hause; auch Draußen. 

Riggs: Ist der Jüngste und total bekloppt. Das Gebilde um das er sich gewickelt hat, ist übrigens ein schon ziemlich abgewetzter Kratzbaum. 

TAZ: Sie ist des Teufel´s Katze. Man spricht ihren Namen nur flüsternd aus. Als sie noch klein war, sah sie aus wie eine Fledermaus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Welpenfoto von Harbuu. Rhodesian Ridgeback Rüde. :-) Hat sich grad aufn Gartenstuhl gekuschelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Welpenfoto von Leia (ja wie die aus Star Wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber eigentlich nennen wir sie immer nur Püppi.. sieht halt aus wie ne kleine Püppi ^^ Auch die selbe Rasse.


----------



## Crystania (9. August 2009)

Schnief, keine anderen Haustiere mehr?


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2009)

Meine beiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (9. August 2009)

Das ist mein Hund Lucky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (10. August 2009)

Tikume deine Katze steht auf MMO's ;-) Oder sie wollte mal am Federvieh knabbern ^^


----------



## Lycidia (12. August 2009)

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/12080...8_Bild_017a.JPG

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/12080...6_Bild_015a.JPG


Das waren meine beiden Schätze Chocolate und Pearl. Leider sind bereits beide an Krebs gestorben...Naja - Rattenleben ist nicht so lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Irgendwie hab ich's net geschafft die Bilder einzufügen, daher die Links ^^


----------



## Zybster (13. August 2009)

Meine kleine Katze

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/130809131005_007.JPG


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. September 2009)

ich hab auch 2 kleine Piepmatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie die über mir nur in Blau und Grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mann heißt Hansi 
und die Frau Chelsae 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (20. September 2009)

ihr ist meins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thory79 (20. September 2009)

Die Collie-Dame Bonny. Sie wird Ende des Jahres 2.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_@SIERRA 117 -.- wie lasch

@Thory79 der is niedlich ^^_


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. September 2009)

Thory79 schrieb:


> Die Collie-*Dame* Bonny. Sie wird Ende des Jahres 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rexo schrieb:


> _@Thory79 *der* is niedlich ^^_



mhm >_<


----------



## Dini (25. September 2009)

Awwwwwww...! Haustiere =)
Meine ist eher Diva als Haustier, auch dank der Rasse aaaaaber, des isse :>

Keira:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (25. September 2009)

Mein finsterer Herrscher ... Rio - Kater und Despot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. September 2009)

also irgendwie sieht man hier nur die Standardhaustiere wie katze oder hund...
da muss ich doch glatt mal ein paar meine tierchen zeigen :-D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Leopardgecko Zuchtgruppe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Python Regius (Königspython). Die Maus hat sich leider nicht so wirklich mit ihm anfreunden können...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Avicularia versicolor etwa 2 jahre alt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brachypelma boehmei - meine erste Spinne etwa 5 Jahre alt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pterinochilus Murinus - ca. 3 Jahre alt


----------



## Agyros (26. September 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also irgendwie sieht man hier nur die Standardhaustiere wie katze oder hund...




Hab ich mir auch beim lesen gedacht - und die ganze Zeit auf was anderes gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (26. September 2009)

OMFG SPINNEN, "flammenwerfer holen" UND ABFACKELN. wie kann man nur solche viecher als haustier haben...


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Also die Maus war mir am sympathischsten  ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also die Maus war mir am sympathischsten  ;D



ich fand die schlange im hintergrund besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ dini ja meine katze isauch kein haustier eher so ein kleiner star -.- alles muß nach fräuleins nase laufen sonst ist se beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (26. September 2009)

Sehr schöne Tierchen Psycho ;D
Fotos von meinen editier ich rein, wenn ich sie hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerd (der Braune) und Lieschen (die getupfelte ;D )

Kurz, nachdem wirse letzten Oktober bekommen haben. Sind jetzt ziemlich genau nen Jahr alt... und doppelt so groß. Stallhasen halt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> (bild)
> 
> Gerd (der Braune) und Lieschen (die getupfelte ;D )
> 
> Kurz, nachdem wirse letzten Oktober bekommen haben. Sind jetzt ziemlich genau nen Jahr alt... und doppelt so groß. Stallhasen halt^^



aaawwwwwww

süüüüüüüüß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. September 2009)

@psyhco:
sehr schöne tiere,vorallem die geckos gefallen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich hatte bis jetzt:Fische,Königspython,paar andere phyton arten ^^,2 vogelspinnen,einchhörnchen 5 stück(von deren schicksal wollt ihr nicht hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
schildkröten,nen hund und noch paar andere dinge,aber das schönste von allem

Ne stolze Tigerphyton Albino Bivitatus ganze 4,5m lang und dick wie weiss ich nicht was.
Sie hat solche schönen hoppelhäschen wie eben gepostet gefressen.Ratten wahren nur noch frühstück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das foto ist ausem internet,nur um zu zeigen wie sowas aussieht.Fotos von meiner hab ich nicht die sind aufem rechern von meinem Vater.
Allerdings haben wir keine Haustiere mehr und die schlange war halt das letzte was wir hatten und die war am ende so groß und schwer und hat dan auch so ein terrarium gebraucht und mit der konnte sich meine mutter nicht anfreunden^^wollte immer lieber nen begehbaren schrank in der ecke haben,naja jetz haben wir einen xD


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lucy (Hund) und Mini




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lucy


----------



## Gocu (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Kater Caruso:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Bild hab ich bzw hat er auch einen Preis beim Buffed Haustierwettbewerb gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> @psyhco:
> Ne stolze Tigerphyton Albino Bivitatus ganze 4,5m lang und dick wie weiss ich nicht was.
> Sie hat solche schönen hoppelhäschen wie eben gepostet gefressen.Ratten wahren nur noch frühstück
> 
> ...



Ich habe zwar keine Angst vor Schlangen, aber trotzdem würde ich es nie übers Herz bringen, ihnen ein Kaninchen oder eine Maus zu Fraß vorzuwerfen.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (9. Oktober 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also irgendwie sieht man hier nur die Standardhaustiere wie katze oder hund...
> da muss ich doch glatt mal ein paar meine tierchen zeigen :-D
> 
> 
> ...



uaaah so schnell konnt ich garned scrollen wie die unteren vom bildschirm sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. Oktober 2009)

Boar solche großen Spinnen mag ich net :S


Naja hab bis jetzt keine haustiere, aber meine Mutter will sich n
Katzenbaby anschaffen^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2009)

bleibt jetzt mal weitgehenst unkommentiert. Ist übrigens ne Morelia Viridis (Aru-Nachzucht).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



extra für dich Deanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja: Von der Knuddelei gibts noch mehr Bilder - aber die Maus fehlt am Ende. Die poste ich aber nicht - ich weiß ja nicht, ob solche Bilder so gerne gesehen sind.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2009)

Und da soll mal einer sagen, Gamer haben keine Hobbys außer PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (10. Oktober 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Python Regius (Königspython). Die Maus hat sich leider nicht so wirklich mit ihm anfreunden können...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ach ja: Von der Knuddelei gibts noch mehr Bilder - aber die Maus fehlt am Ende. Die poste ich aber nicht - ich weiß ja nicht, ob solche Bilder so gerne gesehen sind.


Das sieht man doch in jedem Tierfilm. Immer her damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (10. Oktober 2009)

Das ist meine alte Lady seit mehr als 12 Jahren ist Sie schon meine treue Begleiterin, wir haben Sie damals (also meine Familie und ich), aus Peru mit genommen. Man wollte Sie töten und wir haben Sie für 10 Soles, rund  ein bis zwei Euro gekauft, und seitdem lebt Sie bei uns.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber spätestens nächtes Jahr muss ich Sie einschläfern lassen, sie hat schwere arthritis und momentan, geben wir ihr Schmerzmittel, aber das hält nicht lange vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (10. Oktober 2009)

dickes need auf so nen Gecko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nur Federvieh. Und gewöhnliche Bauernskatzen (da Bauernhaus).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Hahn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Enten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Hühner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2009)

Psalmopoeus irminia - Venezuelan Suntiger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (26. November 2009)

Meine zwei Köter.

Links:

Name: Maxi 
Alter: 5
Rasse: Bichon Frisé



Rechts:

Name: Sammy (Sam, Sepp, Seppi)
Alter: 12
Rasse: Yorkshire Terrier

ist leider ein schlechtes Bild, aber ich hab jetzt nur das vom iphone mit auf der Arbeit ^^[attachment=9537:sdfgsdgsdg.JPG]


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Und Hühner
> ...


Das fand ich so lustig als ich in China in den Zoo ging um Pandas zu sehn. Die essen täglich 2-3 mal Hühnchen und im Zoo waren ganz normale Hühner. Ich glaub die wissen gar nicht so richtig, was die da überhaupt essen ^^

Mein Patenonkel hatte früher auch nen kleinen Hof mit Hühnern und anderem Vieh. Es geht nichts über frische Eier, die sind echt lecker!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (26. November 2009)

Siehe Avatar =). Fast schon eineinhalb Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Schöne Tiere habt ihr aber da !


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (26. November 2009)

des is ja ne süße maus, und dann noch so schön in nen "schal" eingewickelt :-D


----------



## Sin (27. November 2009)

Thory79 schrieb:


> Die Collie-Dame* Bonny*. Sie wird Ende des Jahres 2.



So hieß mein Hund damals auch. Mussten ihn leider nach 12 Jahren einschläfern lassen :-(


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. Dezember 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7yoj-1a-jpg.html

Mein Wuff Wuff.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Wie lad ich denn Bilder hoch? Bei mir scheint das nicht richtig zu klappen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wie lad ich denn Bilder hoch? Bei mir scheint das nicht richtig zu klappen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zb auf imageshack.com -Bild auswählen - hochladen - link zwischen  [img.]und[/img.] einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ohne Punkt.)


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Hoffe das klappt jetzt ^^

Das ist mein kleiner Hund, allerdings ist die Qualität sehr schlecht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img14.imageshack.us/i/35812611243286858418l.jpg/


----------



## Haxxler (5. Dezember 2009)

Meine Ratte Lemmy. Ich mach bei gelegenheit mal ein schöneres Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Juli 2010)

Mauzi meine Katze^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2010)

Altes Bild von der Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2010)

Ich hab einen Hund:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Altes Bild von der Katze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ WIE SÜSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (3. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Hund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na der hat' aber einen mächtigen Dödel.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Na der hat' aber einen mächtigen Dödel.



Auf was du so achtest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2010)

Bestimmt neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Auf was du so achtest...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bitte doch. Das fällt' doch direkt einem ins Auge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen kommt' ein Foto meines Haustieres.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich bitte doch. Das fällt' doch direkt einem ins Auge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rein logisch dürfte das dann wohl ein Deckhengst sein...


----------



## Independent (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Französiche Bulldogge Tyson. Der kleine ist jetzt 5 Monate alt


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2010)

http://img101.imageshack.us/i/meinekatze.jpg/

Meine Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie schläft halt überall wo's Platz hat. In den Schallplatten meines Vaters wie auf dem Foto, auf meinem Morgenstern und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (4. August 2010)

@MasterXoX, deine Katze sieht nicht gerade lebendig aus .....


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bestimmt neidisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rhodesian Ridgeback? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Französiche Bulldogge Tyson. Der kleine ist jetzt 5 Monate alt


Hübsch!


			
				Reflox schrieb:
			
		

> Rhodesian Ridgeback?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö - AmStaff!


----------



## Yadiz (5. August 2010)

Meine Katze :>







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (5. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 2 billigen Werbeflittchen. :>


----------



## Jokxer (5. August 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mercedes und Paris?


----------



## Xondor (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mona am Balkon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

1. Deine Katze ist süß
2. Bist du zufällig Donski vom Server Malorne in WoW? Falls ja, lange nicht mehr gesehen Ingenieurskollege. ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kira vor ein paar Wochen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kira heute


----------



## Xondor (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> 1. Deine Katze ist süß
> 2. Bist du zufällig Donski vom Server Malorne in WoW? Falls ja, lange nicht mehr gesehen Ingenieurskollege. ^^



1. Danke ^^
2. Nein, das bin ich leider nicht - ich studiere es auch erst. Oder hast du den ig Beruf gemeint? xD

@oben

Sehr lieb! Besonders die blauen Augen


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Ich meine den IG-Beruf ^^

Aber mein Vater ist Ingenieur


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2010)

Ja öhm meine beiden Viecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=10941:9723_1163386170880_1414641530_30476945_1940703_n.jpg] 
[attachment=10942:9723_1163386130879_1414641530_30476944_2395243_n.jpg]

auch katzen haben vorlieben o.O
[attachment=10943:9723_1163251847522_1414641530_30476740_8173530_n.jpg]


----------



## MasterXoX (12. August 2010)

Meine 2. Katze ^^ bzw. kater



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Bersis Katze ist genau die gleiche Rasse wie meine und heisst genau gleich :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bersis Katze ist genau die gleiche Rasse wie meine und heisst genau gleich :S



OMFG attack of the clones!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

So ich poste auch mal meine Katzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das ist Gismo =).. eine echte "Wildsau". (Er sitz gerade in einer Einkaufstüte.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. und im Wäschekorb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..und der ist Asrael (ohne Schlümpfe)


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

Unsere neuen Zwergwidderkaninchen

Charlie & Donna




Donna




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Charlie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Katze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gruß hoffentlich verkleinert des Forum diese Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. August 2010)

Hat hier eigentlich fast jeder eine Muschi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich fast jeder eine Muschi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja <3


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich fast jeder eine Muschi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn man es genau nimmt habe ich sogar 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... sagt aber bloß nix meiner Frau das ich sie so genannt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (16. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich fast jeder eine Muschi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zwei sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kleine Racker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso hab ich nirgends Bilder vom Großen? Mal bei Gelegenheit nachliefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (19. August 2010)

@ Lari: is ne Maine Coon oder?
hab selber einen Maine Coon Kater der jetz so 5 Jahre is =) Fettes Biest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann hab ich noch eine Häsin namens Frieda =) die jetz iwie scho so 9 Jahre alt ist oO 
man merkt das se alt is.. An der Seite sind ihr mal die Haare ausgefallen, dafür hat se jetz nen Iro =)


----------



## Lari (21. August 2010)

Jau, Maine Coon, jetzt 3 Monate alt. Laut Ärztin wiegt er schon soviel wie eine 5 monatige Maine Coon. Man darf gespannt sein, wie groß er wird.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Und dann kannst du auf ihm zur Arbeit reiten! Rawr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. September 2010)

Kira, Jiji und Lich Queen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. September 2010)

Katzen sind so geil ich will auch eine sein <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. September 2010)

Gestatten, ein Shih Tzu und ein Malteser:

(Bilder sind ein/zwei Monate alt, die beiden haben gerade eine furchtbare Frisur)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dratanel (8. September 2010)

Hier sind meine beiden Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. September 2010)

Hier findet man Bilder von meinen Haustieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.heldendaten.de/profile/22917#/profile/album/22917/?aid=180


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. September 2010)

Dratanel schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind meine beiden Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beagle find ich toll. Hab ich auch immer noch so als Zweithund in der Überlegung.


----------



## Dratanel (9. September 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Beagle find ich toll. Hab ich auch immer noch so als Zweithund in der Überlegung.



Kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin total begeistert von dieser Rasse. Haben ihren eigenen Dickkopf, sind halt Charakterhunde und sowas von verfressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2010)

als zweithund in überlegung...

haha das klingt so als würdest du dir überlegen nen zweitwagen zuzulegen oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erinnert mich irgendwie an schumi, der mal im rahmen von irgendnem charity, herz für kinder, adoptions bla bla mal gesagt hat...:
"jaaa.... hm... vielleicht adoptier ich irgendwann auch mal eins oder 2..."

klang so wie er wahrscheinlich morgens beim bäcker steht und überlegt wieviel brötchen er jetzt nimmt xD


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

Hier mal meine Mausi =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. September 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:
			
		

> als zweithund in überlegung...
> 
> haha das klingt so als würdest du dir überlegen nen zweitwagen zuzulegen oder so...
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber genauso ist das auch. Ich überlege vorher bevor ich mir einen Hund anschaffe, ob es überhaupt möglich ist und welche Rasse in Frage kommt. Das ist keine Entscheidung die man mal eben aus dem Bauch heraus trifft. Man hat schließlich Verantwortung für so ein Tier und einen nicht unerheblichen finanziellen Aufwand.


----------



## Manowar (23. September 2010)

Sie wird euch langsam und qualvoll töten!
Meine 2. Hausherrin *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (24. September 2010)

Hmm... sorry, ich wollte ja ein Bild meines Haustieres hier Posten,
aber meine Freundin wollte nicht veröffentlicht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Luna", das neueste Haustier in der Sammlung. Für den bescheuerten Namen kann ich nix, das war meine bessere Hälfte.


----------



## Varkgorim (24. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine bessere Hälfte hat Geschmack, so exotische Tiere sind ja schon was tolles, aber das füttern stell ich mir abenteuerlich vor.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Luna", das neueste Haustier in der Sammlung. Für den bescheuerten Namen kann ich nix, das war meine bessere Hälfte.



Wenn dir mal deine Katzen stinken, kannst du einfach...ok nein, besser doch nicht.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. September 2010)

Das Bild hier ist halt schon 4 Jahre alt aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Katze ist zum Glück schon lange tot! Hab auch keine Bilder von dem Mistviech ...


----------



## MasterXoX (26. September 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Unsere Katze ist zum Glück schon lange tot! Hab auch keine Bilder von dem Mistviech ...


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Naja wer weiß, vielleicht hat die katze mit Ihm viel PvP gemacht, und einfach zu oft kritisch getroffen.
Wir hatten mal so ne getiegerte Katze die war so extrem unterwegs, die hat zum Beispiel damals unseren 3x so großen Hund regelmäßig 
verprügelt, (der arme hatte immer ne total blutige Schnauze danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Einmal hat die versucht vom Balkon nen Vogel zu Fangen, sie viel "6!" Stockwerke tief, hatte sich aber kaum was gebrochen,
und obendrein den toten Vogel noch immer im Maul gehabt. 

DIe Katze war gewissermaßen mein "Vorbild" in Sachen "Durchhaltevermögen" und "Durchsetzungskraft". 
Kaum zu glauben das die wirklich irgendwann gestoben ist. 

Dachte fast schon, nichtmal der Tot kann die wirklich aufhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. September 2010)

Da fällt mir sie hier ein http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
Edit: ACHTUNG - spielt das Video nicht ab, wenn eure Katze da ist, die ist mir da auf den Schreibtisch gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hat wohl nur nen absoluten Hass auf Männer *g*

Ich erinnere mich auch an ne Katze von meinem Onkel.
War zu den Beiden wohl immer super lieb, aber sobald jemand anders da war, hat sie angegriffen.
Mein Bruder hat mal zervetzte Füße von ihr geschenkt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2010)

Meine Katze war... völlig unbeeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Boah alter hast du was geraucht?



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 katzen sind halt mistviecher ... kommen an und wollen gestreichelt werden und wenn sie genug haben hauen sie nich einfach ab sondern ballern dir ihre krallen ins gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich könnte jetzt einige beeindruckende Parallelen zu einer durchschnittlichen Ehe nennen, aber das ginge zu stark ins OT...


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Wenn man meiner Katze Glauben schenken kann, dann ist folgendes bequem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. September 2010)

So liegt mein Kater auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. November 2010)

*Thema rauskram*

Feindliche Übernahme, hmm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2010)

Meine Katze legt sich immer direkt auf die Tastatur >_<


----------



## Landerson (5. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Hund Sasha - 10 Monate alt - Border Collie / Labrador Mix


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

1. Mein Kater Clyde, der wohl unerschrockenster Kater der Welt
2. Meine Katze Bonny - Die Flinke
3. Mein Hund Niño - Der Cubaner, wir nahmen ihn vor ca. 13 Jahren mit in die Schweiz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Dezember 2010)

Haha, müsste ich meinen Katzen ihren Namen nach ihren Eigenschaften gäben würde ich sie alle :"Ey Juan!" oder "Ey Mechikano!" rufen


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Qulaität ist zwar etwas daneben, aber das ist mein Australian Shepherd Clyde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Lari Das Bild wo deine Katze liegt ist total süß ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (20. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. März 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Die Qulaität ist zwar etwas daneben, aber das ist mein Australian Shepherd Clyde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde deinen Hund um einiges Süsser .


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senso (27. März 2011)

So hier mal meine "Kampfratte".



http://img41.imageshack.us/i/virgilio069.jpg/


----------



## Jordin (28. März 2011)

> "Kauf dir eine Pflanze und wenn sie nach einem Halben Jahr noch lebt dann kauf dir ein Haustier, wenn es nach einem Jahr immer noch lebt dann bist du bereit für eine Beziehung."



Das war Mojo die Topfblume... Sie liebte lange Spaziergänge.


[attachment=11783:Gassi.JPG]

 † Oktober 2010 
R.I.P.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist Shinya, knapp drei Jahre alter Labrador-Retriever.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. März 2011)

Uiuiui der Blick! Das wird mal eine Kampfmaschine .


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. März 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Uiuiui der Blick! Das wird mal eine Kampfmaschine .



Das ist er jetzt schon - zumindest wenn er kleine kläffende Hunde vor sich hat. >.> 
Aber nein, der ist ein Trottel. Rennt vor Bäume oder fällt über seine langen Beine.


----------



## Sabito (28. März 2011)

> "Kauf dir eine Pflanze und wenn sie nach einem Halben Jahr noch lebt dann kauf dir ein Haustier, wenn es nach einem Jahr immer noch lebt dann bist du bereit für eine Beziehung."



Dann werde ich nie bereit für eine Beziehung sein,weil bei mri überlebt nichtmal ien Kaktus, hatte zwar ein Haustier aber um das haben sich größtteils meine Eltern gekümmert. xD

Psas letzte Haustier das ich hatte ist an einer Erkältung verstorben, ich glaube ich habe keine Fotos in Form von Daten von dem mehr.


----------



## llcool13 (31. März 2011)

Unsere Katze Viola. 2,5 Jahre alt und nur mit Samthandschuhen anzufassen. Ein richtiges Mädchen halt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und unser Kater Bully. Fast ein Jahr alt und der Teufel in Katzengestalt. Ok, hier schläft er im Bett unserer Kleinen und macht ausnahmsweise mal keinen Blödsinn *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (5. April 2011)

Zwar nicht im Haus und daher eig. au keine "Haus"tiere, aber wert sind sie es trotzdem. Und sie begrüßen mich am morgen immer brav 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Zwar nicht im Haus und daher eig. au keine "Haus"tiere, aber wert sind sie es trotzdem. Und sie begrüßen mich am morgen immer brav
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm... jetzt noch etwas Salat, ne Scheibe Käse, ein Brötchen...


----------



## Perkone (5. April 2011)

Noooo :< Das sind reine Eierlegmaschinen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. April 2011)

Menno! Aber die Eier kommen doch ausm... igitt! 

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (5. April 2011)

So Ich hau auch mal meine bilder hier rein 

Barnie (Faule Socke xD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Charmin (Küchenkater, grade auf freien fuß und geniales bild! )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Yahoo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Süüüüüß


----------



## Niklasx (28. April 2011)

mein kleiner jack russel welpe


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Jimmy - heute friedlich in meinen Armen eingeschlafen und über die Regenbogenbrücke gegangen 



Edit: irgendwie sieht man das Bild nicht oO Jetz isses verdreht, aber man sieht sie ja ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 15 Jahre alte Katze Schlumbes. Hat schon nen Schlaganfall und akutes Nierenversagen überstanden, fängt mir immer noch Mäuse und ist verschmuster denn je.


----------



## Edou (25. Juli 2011)

Awwww, der is ja Süß. Tut mir leid für dich. ;_; (Kenn das Gefühl, wenn man sein Tier gehen lassen muss. War bei meinem Frettchen genauso.)
Deine Katze ist aber auch süß. =)

Da is mein Kater Mikesch. Hab noch ne Katze, aber die is Foto scheu. D:


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Ich (und meine Familie) hat keine Haustiere mehr, hatten mal 2 Nymphensittische (einer starb an einer Erkältung und einer hatt einen Herzinfarkt) und 2 Frettchen (ein starb an einer Erkältung (mysteriöse Oo) und eins ist an Altersschwäche gestorben).
Naja, mal sehen ob ich mir in nächster Zeit Geckos zulegen kann.^^


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöner Hund!


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Unsere Hündin Brenda ;D 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mein Jimmy - heute friedlich in meinen Armen eingeschlafen und über die Regenbogenbrücke gegangen


Da werden traurige Erinnerungen wach - mein Beileid.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe 5 Herren (oder Damen) Stabschrecken. In einem selbstgebauten Terrarium.


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2011)

Ich seh da nix ausser nen Ast


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich seh da nix ausser nen Ast



Der Ast ist das Vieh. Irgendwann siehst du sie auf Anhieb.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Da werden traurige Erinnerungen wach - mein Beileid.



Danke - hab das Foto von deinem gesehn, find den echt knuffig =)


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich zwar schon mal im "Ich hab da was Neues"-Thread gepostet, aber hier passt es natürlich viel besser rein.

Meine Yuffie, mittlerweile knapp 5 Monate alt.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Yuffie, mittlerweile knapp 5 Monate alt.



Süß, könnte glatt mit meiner verwandt sein =)


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Die yuffie hat sogar ein Schönheitsfleck


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Die yuffie hat sogar ein Schönheitsfleck



So wie Marlion Monroe oder wie die heißt


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Altes Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neues Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit ca 10 wochen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mit ca 10 Monaten


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Juli 2011)

Hat der sein Auge verloren oder is das nur zu?


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hat der sein Auge verloren oder is das nur zu?



Das is nur zu. o_O


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> So wie Marlion Monroe oder wie die heißt



Marilyn Monroe alter! Bildungslücke!


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Juli 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das is nur zu. o_O



Achso, sah so komisch aus  Dann is ja gut 



Konov schrieb:


> Marilyn Monroe alter! Bildungslücke!



Ja ich wusste da grad nich wie ihr Vorname geschrieben wird


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Die yuffie hat sogar ein Schönheitsfleck



Ich hab auch einen am Kinn, passt wunderbar. ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke - hab das Foto von deinem gesehn, find den echt knuffig =)


Den habe ich 3 Tage nach dem Tod meines Dicken geholt, weil ich es ohne nicht ausgehalten habe. Da steht man dann Abends um Zehn mit der Leine in der Hand vor der Tür und ruft seinen treuen Begleiter und niemand kommt. Das ist schon hart.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal das aktuelle Modell in Mini 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich hätte auch am liebsten sofort wieder einen, nen Rottweiler oder Labbi, was in die Richtung halt. Aber 1. ist es momentar unklar, wie es bei mir beruflich weitergeht und 2. ist es unklar, wohin und wie ich demnächst umziehe - alles keine schöne Situation, um jetzt nen Hund anzuschaffen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte auch am liebsten sofort wieder einen, nen Rottweiler oder Labbi, was in die Richtung halt. Aber 1. ist es momentar unklar, wie es bei mir beruflich weitergeht und 2. ist es unklar, wohin und wie ich demnächst umziehe - alles keine schöne Situation, um jetzt nen Hund anzuschaffen.


Es gibt keine perfekte Zeit für ein Haustier, denn irgendwas ist immer. Hör auf Dein Herz - einen besseren Rat kann ich Dir nicht geben.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

Nun ja - das Hauptproblem wäre da noch mein Vater... O-Ton "Ich will keinen Hund mehr."

Mal schauen, wie sich alles entwickelt - wenn ich woanders studiere als in Mainz, wird's ne eigene Wohnung und dann gibt's definitiv auch wieder nen Hund, hab ich mir schon gesagt.


----------



## Linija (27. Juli 2011)

Na da mach ich auch mal mit !

Linus einmal mit 9 Wochen und einmal mit 3 =) (Bearded Collie)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fell hat sich farbig ziemlich verändert aber ja, ist der selbe Hund^^
Augenfarbe hat sich von Blau zu Weiß-Hellgrün verändert.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juli 2011)

Mein Lieblingskater Pauli:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sissi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stupsi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine kleine Katze 


Edit: Ja sie bekommt dadrin Luft, also keine Panik!


----------



## Perkone (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er heißt Bärli, aber ich sollte ihn eher Churchill nennen xD


----------



## eMJay (2. August 2011)

Ist aber eine dicke BKH


----------



## Perkone (6. August 2011)

Jo Thrall, aber ne extrem coole Britisch Kurzhaar


----------



## Kuya (7. August 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ...[bild]....
> Meine kleine Katze
> 
> 
> Edit: Ja sie bekommt dadrin Luft, also keine Panik!



...da schenkt man dir eine Katze, und du packst sie noch nichtmal aus..


----------



## Tschubai (10. August 2011)

Meiner - Name: Minnie....ergab sich halt damals als er noch klein war! Der war so winzig, da gab es keine namentliche Alternative^^
Heute, 3 Jahre später würde eigentlich eher Maxi passen....voll der Brocken geworden!
Ach ja - Hobby von ihm. Schlafen, dicht gefolgt von Fressen! Sonst nix - 24 Std lang.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (10. August 2011)

Das ist mein Cookie,
wie ich zu ihm gekommen bin, steht in meinem Blog =D


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Ah, da ist der Thread ja. Ich wollte schon länger mal ein Foto von meinem Meerschweinchen hochladen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. November 2011)

Awwwww.... <3 Knuddeliges Meerschweinchen


----------



## Feuerkatze (4. November 2011)

ich hätte da auch so zwei katzentiere:

da war er noch klein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der Rechner und der Kater wurden grösser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die andere ist nicht so Computeraffin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür würde sie supergerne verreisen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2011)

Meine Katze wollte allen Buffies mal einen schönen Nikolaustag wünschen, nachdem sie ihn gefuttert hat und nur die Mütze über blieb:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, es ist eine furchtbare Qualität, das weiß ich, hab ich mit meiner Webcam aufgenommen, weil ich keine andre Kamera hab ._.


----------



## Silmyiél (6. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da war ihm langwei..... äh halt nein. Das ist Standard


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist das Datum der Cam falsch oder das Photo so alt?


----------



## Silmyiél (6. Dezember 2011)

Das Foto ist so alt. Aber der Hund hat sich nicht verändert.


----------



## Merianna (10. Dezember 2011)

Nicht direkt meine aber immer wenn ich zu Hause bin springen die beiden Deppen darum
die haben echt nen Sockenschuss


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. März 2012)

Mein Hund "Evi"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (25. März 2012)

So das ist unsere Kessy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und unser Finn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. März 2012)

Die Kessy hat schicke Augen


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Süße Tierchen


----------



## Sin (25. März 2012)

Hätte auch gerne ein Haustier. Hund habe ich leider keine Zeit für, Katze bin ich mir noch unsicher, gerade wegen der Haare und dem Geruch


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Hätte auch gerne ein Haustier. Hund habe ich leider keine Zeit für, Katze bin ich mir noch unsicher, gerade wegen der Haare und dem Geruch



welcher Geruch?^^


----------



## Sin (25. März 2012)

Also wenn ich bei meiner Schwester bin, oder bei Kollegen die Katzen haben, fällt mir immer eine gewisse Art von Geruch auf. Auch als meine Ex Freundin zeitweise eine Katze hatte, habe ich den Geruch immer gemerkt. Denke liegt weniger an den Katzen, eher am Katzenklo.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. März 2012)

Wenn das Ding mitten in der Wohnung steht, dann riecht man so nen Geruch schon, ja.
Bei uns ist das Katzenklo im Keller. Allerdings riecht es selbst da kaum.^^


----------



## eMJay (26. März 2012)

Wenn man das Klo täglich frühs und abend saubermacht. Sowie das Streu regelmässig wechselt. Dann riecht man es nicht wirklich. Ganz davon abgesehen gewöhnt man sich dann dran.


----------



## vollmi (26. März 2012)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Wenn man das Klo täglich frühs und abend saubermacht. Sowie das Streu regelmässig wechselt. Dann riecht man es nicht wirklich. Ganz davon abgesehen gewöhnt man sich dann dran.



Meine Katze hätte wenn ich das Klo gerochen hätte schon lange das Klo gegen die Blumen getauscht.
Katzen sind oft viel empfindlicher was Gerüche des Klos angeht.

mfG René


----------



## eMJay (26. März 2012)

Bingo!


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Mai 2012)

edit: oha ich verkleiner mal das Bild :O
so^^


----------



## Magdalena82 (11. September 2013)

Hallöchen, Ihr Lieben..

Habt Ihr Hunde ?

Ich wollte Euch mal meinen kleinen Horst vorstellen. Er ist ein Miniature Bullterrier (kein Kampfhund, falls jemand das gleich denken sollte) und ist 4 Jahre alt. =)


Liebe Grüße


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2013)

Da fällt mir ein, es gab doch mal einen Haustier-Thread.....

tadaa: Fotos von euren Haustieren


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Ich war mal so frei die beiden Threads zu verbinden.


----------



## Keikoo (16. Oktober 2013)

Magdalena82 schrieb:


> Hallöchen, Ihr Lieben..
> 
> Habt Ihr Hunde ?
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch einen Hund  Und einen fast-Hund. Hätte mein Freund damals zugestimmt, hätte ich einen von meiner Züchterfreundin genommen.

Horst ist toll  Auch der Name *g*


----------



## Magdalena82 (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke. =)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Oktober 2013)

Magdalena82 schrieb:


> Hallöchen, Ihr Lieben..
> 
> Habt Ihr Hunde ?
> 
> Ich wollte Euch mal meinen kleinen Horst vorstellen. Er ist ein Miniature Bullterrier (kein Kampfhund, falls jemand das gleich denken sollte) und ist 4 Jahre alt. =)


Da hast Du aber ein wunderschönes Mini-Schwein. Meine Frau wünscht sich auch eins.


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Kein Kampfhund? Der schaut für mich total wie ein Pitbull aus. 
Bist du dir sicher? :-)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau die Katze will ich haben =)


----------



## vollmi (4. November 2013)

Katzen geben nix ab.


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2013)

Hab den Thread grad beim durchstöbern entdeckt, dachte mir ich mach einfach mal mit. Der schwarze Kater ist leider schon tot.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Dezember 2013)

Chrompower schrieb:


> Kein Kampfhund? Der schaut für mich total wie ein Pitbull aus.
> Bist du dir sicher? :-)


Bullterrier oder Mini Bullterrier, diese hier ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... sind und waren auch nie Pitbulls. Das ist ein Pitbull:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und daraus stammt der American Staffordshire Terrier kurz AmStaff. Der ist schwerer und größer und zudem als Rasse anerkannt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kampfhund ist keiner davon, da es sowas nicht gibt. Bis auf den Mini Bull sind es aber in diversen Bundesländern sogenannte Listenhunde. Hat weniger mit der Rasse, als mit der dort vorherrschenden Politik zu tun.


----------



## Alux (1. Dezember 2013)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hab den Thread grad beim durchstöbern entdeckt, dachte mir ich mach einfach mal mit. Der schwarze Kater ist leider schon tot.



Der Hund ist süß. Ich hätt ja auch gerne einen aber da ich nächstes Jahr nach Wien studieren geh kann ich mir leider keinen anschaffen.


----------



## Druda (2. Dezember 2013)

meine kleine, gefleckte Kuh xD (Kater)


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Februar 2014)

ganz aktuell meine beiden Hübschen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Februar 2014)

*Darf ich vorstellen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser neuer Zweithund - Zoe ca. 5 Monate alt aus dem Tierheim.


----------



## vollmi (22. Februar 2014)

whoa was ne süsse Knutschkugel :-)

mach es weg sonst werd ich schwach und komm klauen.

mfG René


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2014)

was denn das für ne rasse? (will hier nicht ins fettnäpfchen treten)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Februar 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> whoa was ne süsse Knutschkugel :-)
> 
> mach es weg sonst werd ich schwach und komm klauen.


Mach Dir keine Sorgen, da hätte der Dicke was dagegen.



Aun schrieb:


> was denn das für ne rasse? (will hier nicht ins fettnäpfchen treten)


American Staffordshire Terrier quasi der große Bruder vom Pitbull Terrier


----------



## Fakebook (23. Februar 2014)

Hab Fische




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Februar 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Hab Fische


Die sind Dein kleinstes Problem.


----------



## Fakebook (23. Februar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die sind Dein kleinstes Problem.


Hab ich wohl unterschätzt. Dachte, Leute die Batterien im "hab-was-neues" posten, wären die wirklich problematischen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Februar 2014)

Stand nach 9 Tagen:

Aktuell versuchen wir einen Tagesrhythmus beim Gassigehen reinzubekommen und ihr das Beißen abzugewöhnen. Denn unser Dicker ist ja echt geduldig, aber es tut uns schon weh beim Hingucken, wenn er versucht Zoe in der Leffze oder am Ohr hängend abzuwimmeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem sind wir gerade aktiv in der Futterumstellung, denn die Kleine bekam bisher pro Tag soviel, wie für 1,5 Tage an energiereichem Futter zuzüglich etlicher Leckerlis. Da sie diverse trockne Stellen und strohiges Fell hatte, haben wir neben der Umstellung auch zusätzlich einen Teelöffel Öl untergemischt und tägliche Fellpflege ins Programm eingebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kommt sie überall hin mit, um auch die ganzen Geräusche kennenzulernen. Zusätzliche Antrittsbesuche bei Nachbarn, Familie und Freunden plus lange Spaziergänge. So haben wir heute mal eben einen zweistündigen Spaziergang durch Wald und Wiese hinter uns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit: Es ist wie es soll, wir sind eine Familie!*


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2014)

Das ist aber auch eine Huebsche!

Wir waren gestern unterwegs und haben uns Kaetzchen angeschaut und auch einen der kleinen Racker ins Herz geschlossen. Allerdings muessen wir uns noch ein paar Wochen gedulden bis wir ihn abholen koennen. :<


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein gestörter saug-kater




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein "hund"


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Februar 2014)

*Nur Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (27. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild schau ich mir jetzt immer an - bis wir den Kleinen Ende Maerz abholen koennen :<


----------



## vollmi (28. Februar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen, da hätte der Dicke was dagegen.



Och den nehm ich auch gleich. Bitte einmal einpacken 

mfG René


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Februar 2014)

[attachment=13559:936484_554234604635110_1428857864_n.jpg]

Felicia


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2014)

Nach 16 Tagen ist man dann auch ein Herz und eine Seele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Samstag haben wir den Kleinen abgeholt und er hat sich schon recht gut eingelebt denke ich - auch wenn "einleben" zum Grossteil aus "auf jemandem schlafen" zu bestehen scheint


----------



## Aun (26. März 2014)

monty ist so süß


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2014)

Meine Katze hat nen Hau und macht sich einen Spaß drauß sich in Kartons zu verstecken und mich zu schocken... :S


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bester Kater auf der Welt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine kleine,wunderbare Maus


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. April 2014)

*Neue Bilder von Zoe*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThaWatcher (2. Juli 2014)

Mein verschmustes Katzenfräulein namens "Elune"   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Mieze ist auch verschmust.


----------



## vollmi (2. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Mieze ist auch verschmust.



Wie nennst du das Bild? Warten auf die nächste Ration Futter?


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie nennst du das Bild? Warten auf die nächste Ration Futter?



Ne, die ist tatsächlich unabhängig davon immer so verschmust. Erscheint, wenn ich sie rufe, apportiert, geht zum Haarballen erbrechen ins Bad und, und, und. Das übliche, zickige und berechnende Katzen-Gehabe trifft hier überhaupt nicht zu.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Januar 2015)

Neues von Zoe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Januar 2015)

Gestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und heute - neuer Tag, neues Glück und ein wiederholtes Stelldichein vor dem Kamin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist augenscheinlich der neue Lieblingsplatz meiner Beiden.


----------



## vollmi (15. Januar 2015)

Ist augenscheinlich der neue Lieblingsplatz meiner Beiden.

 

Kommt mir soo bekannt vor  Und dann sind sie so heiss das man sie nicht mehr anfassen kann.

 

mfG René


----------



## Klos1 (25. Februar 2015)

Maja beim Umzug in das große Terrarium.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Albträume...


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Februar 2015)

OFFTOPIC

 

Als ich etwa 4 Jahre alt war, hatte ich einen Alptraum bei dem ich mit meinem Cousin einen roten Rubin von einer MONSTERSPINNE klauen musste. Die war riesig und hinter ihr war halt der Rubin. An genaue Details kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber wir haben es geschafft und seitdem habe ich keine Angst mehr vor Spinnen :>


----------



## Klos1 (25. Februar 2015)

Schon komisch, dass so viele Menschen Angst vor Spinnen haben. Dabei gibt es nur sehr wenige, die dem Menschen wirklich gefährlich werden können. Und hier in Deutschland ohnehin keine einzige. Sofern wir von wildlebenden Tieren reden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Februar 2015)

Nicht Angst, ein riesigen Ekel. :/

Hab mir gerade eine Coconutcrab bestellt aus der Karibik.
Die wird in den Undergroundhaustierkämpfen alles zerlegen!


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2015)

Und hier in Deutschland ohnehin keine einzige. Sofern wir von wildlebenden Tieren reden.

 

Dornfinger!

Da musst du ganz böse Angst vor haben!  

 

Ich wurde früher 3 mal von einer Schwarzen Witwe gebissen (als Kind halt immer im Garten gespielt), da gehts einem nen Tag lang mies. Danach ist alles wieder tutti.

Die Schwarze Witwe ist ja immer als super PÖSE! Spinne bekannt.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2015)

OFFTOPIC
 
Als ich etwa 4 Jahre alt war, hatte ich einen Alptraum bei dem ich mit meinem Cousin einen roten Rubin von einer MONSTERSPINNE klauen musste. Die war riesig und hinter ihr war halt der Rubin. An genaue Details kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber wir haben es geschafft und seitdem habe ich keine Angst mehr vor Spinnen :>


Der Dieb von Bagdad


Aber jetzt genug Offtopic. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2015)

@Joker: Coole Hunde    ... bzw. in dem Fall heisse. Moment mal ... "Hot Dogs"? Gnihihi. 

 

Hier mal welche von meiner Tussi.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Februar 2015)

Das zweite Bild ist ja mal richtig geil!


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2015)

Dornfinger!

Da musst du ganz böse Angst vor haben!  

 

Ich wurde früher 3 mal von einer Schwarzen Witwe gebissen (als Kind halt immer im Garten gespielt), da gehts einem nen Tag lang mies. Danach ist alles wieder tutti.

Die Schwarze Witwe ist ja immer als super PÖSE! Spinne bekannt.

 

Ein Dornfinger ist unangenehm, aber bei weitem nicht tödlich. Wirklich gefährlich wird es bei Atrax Robustus, Phoneutria sp. und mit Sicherheit der weltweit tödlichsten Spinne Sicarius Hahni. Die wohnen aber alle weit weg von uns. Eine Loxosceles reclusa ist bestimmt auch noch unangenehm, aber genau so wie die schwarze Witwe im Normalfall eher nicht tödlich.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2015)

wyne oder? gibts hier nicht, interessiert keinen ^^

btt: das profilbild is meine katze ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Februar 2015)

Schon komisch, dass so viele Menschen Angst vor Spinnen haben. Dabei gibt es nur sehr wenige, die dem Menschen wirklich gefährlich werden können. Und hier in Deutschland ohnehin keine einzige. Sofern wir von wildlebenden Tieren reden.

 

Ich finde Spinnen unheimlich faszinierend, wortwörtlich. Ich hab keine Angst vor denen, aber es ist trotzdem ein komisches Gefühl in der Magengrube.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2015)

@Spectrumizer:

 

Hat der da einen Hundeautogurt um, oder was ist das auf dem Bild?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Februar 2015)

@Spectrumizer:
 
Hat der da einen Hundeautogurt um, oder was ist das auf dem Bild?


Das ist ein K9 Hundegeschirr.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. April 2015)

Ein Bild aus der Rubrik: Wenn Kindern langweilig ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. April 2015)

Ahahah! Ein super Bild!

 

Snoop Dawg kurz vor seinem ersten Album-Release


----------



## Egooz (27. April 2015)

Ein Bild aus der Rubrik: Wenn Kindern langweilig ist:
 

Das schreit nach einem Scooby Doo-Familienbild.


----------



## painschkes (28. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

_Fragt nicht.  _


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2015)

lol


----------

